# Feather Dusters



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I,ve got a ton of these all over my rock you can,t see some of my Coral, what eats this stuff, Sixline? Anything? I know it must looked great and it does, but, but. I just cant see all my Corals, its covered from side to side, Top to bottom. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Please close this thread as theres no interest, thanks


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Cupper Band Butterfly eats them. At least my does.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes, i am aware of that but it will also eat my Crotea Clam,


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Some of them do but mine never touched my clam for 4 years.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Really, that sounds great, i have some Astastia, i,d love to get eaten as well, i understand that they can be on the timid side, do you think it would be okay with Tangs if it went in before them, i,m thinking an Orange Shoulder, White Cheek and a Purple, my tank has 2 Clowns in it presently with 2 Peppermints, a 125 Gl with 150 pounds of Rock, thanks for your comments


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a blue (6"), a sailfin (6"), a yello eye cole (3.5") tangs in my 125 g together with the CBB. Also a 6" foxface, 8 blue cromis and 8 anthias.
They are all in peace. But don't forget, every fish is different. Other CBB might nip on clam.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

My plan is two clowns, the CBB, then the Tangs, and the Fox Face, theres lots of swimming area in the 125, 6 ft of room to swim, they,ll love it


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I bought a Copperband and i have no more feather dusters, yay i can see my mushrooms


----------

